# First fish on fly



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

I hit the surf yesterday morning with my dad and ended up with 3 trout. The picture below was my first fish on a fly.


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats dude! 21 days and we will be hitting the reds!


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

thats awesome. how big was she? What were the conditions like?


----------



## LA-DOO (May 18, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

The surf conditions are fantastic right now and the wind is minimal. That fish was not very big it went 18". I caught two others that were about 15" - 16", they both were released.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

WTG!! Nice looking Spec...and caught on the old dependable.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice fish..congrats


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That's a good feeling. Did you tie the fly yourself? If so that's even better. If not, wait till that happens. That's a really good feeling.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

fly is all i use if possible


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

like the new danny. gonna order another one here shortly....


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

*Reel*



Ish said:


> like the new danny. gonna order another one here shortly....


Thanks. I really like it so far. My job sends me to Sweden at least twice a year and it looks like I will be there sometime this summer. I will let you know when I go and I can pick it up for you. It will def save you some money.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

might have to take you up on that...


----------



## FlySouth (Feb 25, 2009)

How do you fly fish the surf? 
I seriously have no idea what to do. Do you just wade out as far as you are willing to go and blind cast as far as you can? Do you have to use a kayak or shooting head or sink tip?

I know there are conditions and logic involved like wind, water clarity, sand cut structure, points in the beach, time of year, etc but that is purely from reading stuff and I have no experience with the surf.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

FlySouth said:


> How do you fly fish the surf?
> I seriously have no idea what to do. Do you just wade out as far as you are willing to go and blind cast as far as you can? Do you have to use a kayak or shooting head or sink tip?
> 
> I know there are conditions and logic involved like wind, water clarity, sand cut structure, points in the beach, time of year, etc but that is purely from reading stuff and I have no experience with the surf.


Honestly I am just starting out with the fly rod so I am like a sponge right now any info I can get from the guys that know what they are doing I listen and take notes. As far as fishing out of the surf I have been doing that since I was a kid but with conventional tackle. With a fly rod what I have been doing is getting there before daylight and fishing out of the first gut. I haven't been sight casting to the actual fish but to the different pods of bait. Make a few cast and then move on. But more than anything right now I am still working heavily on my cast so if I don't catch a fish I really dont care. If the wind is cranking out of the south I can forget it. The line that I am using right now is an 8wt Floating Weight Forward line (is that the right line for the job in the surf not sure) and I have been able to pick up a few fish each time I go. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

FlySouth said:


> How do you fly fish the surf?


First thing, unless it's slick calm (which never happens on the TX coast), you want to get a clear intermediate line. Floating lines don't work very well in the surf because the waves wash it around too much and create slack in the line. As you strip, you are simply pulling in slack and not imparting any (enough) movement on the fly. The clear intermediate type lines get down below the surface and are not as effected by the wave action.

If it's really rough, you might even consider going with a slow sinking line to get down even more. You will likely have to strip faster to keep it off the bottom, but if the bottom is just sand (no debris) bumping the bottom can be okay.

You're also gonna want a stripping basket of some kind to be able to better manage the line. I hate stripping baskets, but in the surf you have to use them or you spend all your time untangling you line, etc. Drill drain hole in the bottom of it before you head out (if it doesn't already have them).

The first gut is great for trout, pompano, whiting, croaker, and small redfish. The second gut is usually where the bigger fish hang out, but it involves a lot more work (deeper water and more waves pounding you) and can be worth it. Just make sure you have a reel with a sealed drag cuz it's gonna get wet.

From the sand, look for the obvious bait pods and birds, but also for any type of structure. In TX that usually means breaks in the bar where rips suck water (and food) out to where bigger fish are usually hanging. Same type tactics the bait chunkers and hardware guys use.

Don't tie a stringer of fish to your waist in the surf. There are lots of sharks out there.

I think that naked chick with the cool hair in the EVONY sidebar ad wants me.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Also, if you are having trouble with the wind, try using a 10 wt. It'll punch through the wind better. And you gotta learn how to double haul to cast into the wind....

And if the wind is blowing from the "wrong direction" (over your casting sholder - from the south for Benge) don't cast forehand where the fly will get blown back into you. Cast back handed....turn around and make your forehand cast into the beach (like your trying to hook one of the fatties under her sun umbrella) and instead of dropping it on the sand, drop the backcast in the water. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome info, thanks Ish...


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

Again, thanks for your info Ish.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

JDM77 said:


> Awesome info, thanks Ish...


Hey you gettting tired of getting shot at? Give me a call when you get to the states.


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

jbenge said:


> Hey you gettting tired of getting shot at? Give me a call when you get to the states.


3 days bro!


----------

